# Blei schmelzen -> Womit?



## Mac Gill (28. Mai 2002)

Hallo,
beim selbergiessen habe ich bisher zum Bleischmelzen immer ein kleines Töpfchen über einem Gaskocher genutzt. Dann mit einem Löffel das flüssige Blei in die Form gegossen.

Mir ist jetzt ein Schmelzofen im Netz aufgefallen. Dieser hatte unten ein Ausguß der über einen Hebel betätigt wird. Ebenfalls läuf dieser über 220V.

Bezeichnung: Lee Production Pot IV
Ich habe diesen Ofen für 100EUR in einem bekannten Versandhandel für Gießzubehör gesehen, bei einem Online-anbieter für Waffen- und Jagdzubehör für 72 EUR. In USA wird dieser für 62EUR(220V!) angeboten.
Bei ebay steht dieser zur Zeit bei 50 EUR, geht aber immer für ca 80 EUR weg.

Dazu meine Fragen an die Gußprofis:

Lohnt sich die Anschaffung?
Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit so einem Gerät?
Gibt es Bezugsadressen?
Was ist ein fairer Preis?

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## Lynx (28. Mai 2002)

@ Mac Gill,
bleib bei Deinem Gaskocher. Schaff Dir aber einen Stieltopf mit Ausgießer an dann kannst Du den Löffel vergessen. Alu ist nicht schlecht.


----------



## wulfy3 (28. Mai 2002)

Ich nehme einen E-Kocher einflammig, kleinen Topf und eine Suppenkelle mit Ausguß. Das ganze im Freien aufgebaut und schon hat man die Probleme der &quot;schlechten&quot;Luft nicht mehr. Bei den Schmelzöfen ist auch immer die große Frage: wieviel Schmelzgut paßt rein und wie muß es beschaffen sein ( Größe, Form) das ich es überhaupt schmelzen kann.
Gruß Wulfy3 :q


----------



## Calamaris (28. Mai 2002)

Ich benutze dazu eine leere Konservendose,mit einer Zange eine kleine Ausgußrinne in den Rand gebogen,reicht völlig aus und es gibt von Mamma keine Mecker wegen des versauten Kochtopf.#g


----------



## Calamaris (28. Mai 2002)

Anmerkung:e 
Muß natürlich im freien gemacht werden da es beim ersten mal mörderisch qualmt wenn die lackierung der Dose abbrennt
Gruß Calamaris


----------



## Lynx (28. Mai 2002)

Deshalb meinte ich einen billigen Alu-Tippel. Da qualmt nichts.


----------



## udorudi (28. Mai 2002)

Puhhhh, hüstel, hüstel…
was macht ihr denn für qualmige Sachen Jungens?
…ein einfacher Topp reicht völlig, kannste auch vorsichtig
mit der Finne vom Hammer einen &quot;Außgiesser&quot; reindengeln

Gruss aus HH

Udo


----------



## Der Reisser (28. Mai 2002)

Mac Gill, was willst du denn noch mehr, hast ja schon die besten Teile zum Giessen.


----------



## Robert (28. Mai 2002)

Hi,

Ich hab bisher auch immer mit nem Gaskocher und einer leeren Büchse gegossen. Allerdings sagte mir ein Bekannter vor einiger Zeit, daß er so einen Schmelzofen hat. Seitdem hab ich mir das Teil ausgeborgt. Ist auch von Lee, das Modell steht allerdings nicht drauf.
Im Vergleich zur Topfmethode geht die Arbeit wesentlich komfortabler von der Hand - funktioniert prima das Teil.
Ein Vorteil ist auch, daß man wie bei Verwendung von einem E-Kocher die Hitze regulieren kann, mit dem Gaskocher ging das nicht so einfach.
Wenn ich mir das Teil allerdings kaufen müßte, würd ich doch bei meinem alten Gaskocher bleiben.
Wär mir einfach zu teuer.

Tschau

Robert


----------



## Oldieangler (4. Juni 2002)

Gute Erfahrungen habe ich nit der Gaslötlampe/Suppenkellen Kombination gemacht. Die unterschiedlich großen Suppen- und Soßenkellen gibt es auf dem Flohmarkt für ein paar Cent. In die Suppenkellen biegt man einen kleinen Ausgießer und schon gehts los. Da ich nur selbst hergestellte Gußformen benutze, wiege ich das Blei vor dem Schmelzen und lege dann noch 2-3% Blei für die Schlacke dazu. Funktioniert prima und kostet kaum etwas.


----------



## Schulti (4. Juni 2002)

Hi, Oldieangler und willkommen on Board!!!!!!!1#6


----------



## brockmaster (4. Juni 2002)

Hi oldieangler,
willkommen an Board und poste doch mal, wie Du die Gussformen baust. Das ist hier auch immer ein heißdiskutiertes Thema( Zumindest im Winter :q )

PH


----------



## Kunze (4. Juni 2002)

Hallo! Willkommen on Board Oldieangler. #h Bei mir gehts auch mit E-Herd und einfachen Topf, Schöpfkelle mit Ausgießer und fertig ist der Laden. Nicht so aufwendig. Stecke das Geld lieber in ein paar vernünftige Formen, die eine lange Lebensdauer besitzen. Ist so besser angelegt.   #h


----------



## Oldieangler (4. Juni 2002)

Hallo, das ist ja ein toller Empfang.
Vielen Dank
Tja die Gußformen sind eigentlich Alu-Zigarrenhülsen. Das Alu ist ziemlich dünn und läßt sich mit der Schere auf die entsprechende Länge bringen. Dann steche ich eine Stricknadel in der Mitte des Hülsenbodens durch das Alu, fixiere das alles in einer Dose mit Sand und schon gehts los. Nach dem Abschrecken kann man den Guß ganz bequem (naja ein bischen ruckeln ist schon dabei) an der Stricknadel aus der Hülse ziehen. Die obere Gußstelle mach ich mit der Feile glatt. Dadurch, dass die Stricknadel sehr glatt ist, gibt es keine Riefen und meine geflochtene hat sich noch nicht beschwert. Für Bleie mit Wirbel vergrößere ich das Loch im Hülsenboden entsprechen und drücke den Wirbel bis zur &quot;Wirbelkugel&quot; durchs Loch, in den Sand.Zur Zeit experementiere ich gerade mit aufgeschnittenen Kohlensäure-Patronen die man für diese Schlagsahneflaschen braucht.
Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden
Petri heil


----------



## fraju (6. Juni 2002)

hallo oldieangler,

danke für den tip mit den zigarrenhülsen, ich habs ausprobiert, klappt prima.

ich schmelze mit einem transportablen 2platten elektrokocher, ist am billigsten, war vom sperrmüll (0 euro)und in einem relativ kleinen topf mit ausgießer und stielgriff. den außgießer hab ich selber noch mit etwas blech verlängert, damit man besser dosieren kann.
für kleine formen nehme ich dann eher mal die kelle.

eine ganz brauchbare form, die ich recht oft nutze, war mal im blinker beschrieben.
einfach ein stück winkelstahl (od. -blech)und ein metallstück zum reinlegen das ganze schräg auf ein eingekerbtes stück holz und man kann damit recht ordentlichen bilker und bleie gießen.

frank


----------



## sandro (24. Juni 2002)

kannst ruhig bei deinem topf für nen apfel und nen ei bleiben. der gießautomat kostet nur unnötig geld - so meine erfahrungen beim pilkergießen.

aber *VORSICHT* ! immer im freien gießen oder mit ausreichend lüftung! sobald sich auf dem blei eine goldene schicht bildet ist es zu heiß und die sache wird noch giftiger, als es sowieso schon ist. die dämpfe sind mit und ohne modernem gußofen giftig und wenn du (und so weit sollte es wirklich nicht kommen!) einen bleigeschmack im mund hast - sofort aufhören und an die frische luft!

diese tips habe ich von nem profi der gewerbsmäßig pilker herstellt und der muß es ja wissen!


----------



## Pottwal (18. Juli 2002)

ich nehme einen Alu-Kessel, die Wärme erzeuge ich mittels 
Gasbrenner, den es im Baumarkt zur Unkrautvernichtung gibt -
funzt einwandfrei und mann muß sich nicht bücken und kann genau die Wärme punktieren.


----------



## Blenni (18. Juli 2002)

Hallo zusammen, zum Bleischmelzen nehme ich meistens einen alten Spirituskocher, der ist zwar in punkto Leistung etwas schwach auf der Brust, dafür kann ich ihn überall hinstellen. Als Schmelztiegel nehme ich einen Löffel zum Gießen von Bleisoldaten von anno Tobak, da passen ca. 500 Gramm rein. Das reicht normalerweise. Für größere Mengen habe ich auch schon einen Propangasbrenner und einen alten Alutopf zum Schmelzen benutzt. Dabei macht es sich gut, wenn man zu zweit arbeiten kann.
80 EUR für einen Schmelzofen? Ich weiß nicht so recht. Es geht auch ohne. Dafür lieber &acute;ne gute Spinnrute für Norge gekauft, die kann man nicht selber machen. 
Gruß Blenni


----------



## splitcane (19. Juli 2002)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zu den Schmelztiegel. Geht auch ein elektrischer Schmelztiegel für Zinn???? Ich habe nähmlich sowas noch im Keller rumliegen.
TL split
 :g  :g  :g


----------



## Mac Gill (20. Juli 2002)

Ich denke ja, aber ein Versuch sollte nicht schaden.

Ich habe mir auch einige Angel&quot;gewichte&quot; aus Zinn gegossen.
Bei gleichem Gußnest sind diese dann etwas leichter als Bleie, jedoch habe ich an hängerträchtigen Stellen ein besseres Gewissen, der Umwelt zuliebe.

Ich bin übrigens bei der eingangs erwähnten Methode geblieben. Auf dem Flohmarkt hab ich mir noch einen Henkeltopf mit Ausgießer zugelegt, mit dem klappen auch prima die großen Gußformen.

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## Oldieangler (22. Juli 2002)

Hallo Mac Gill,
Dein gutes Gewissen teilst Du mit den Dänen.
Ich habe jetzt verschiedenlich gelesen, dass das Angeln mit Bleigewichten ab 2003 in Dänemark verboten ist. Selbst die Einfuhr von Blei soll verboten sein. Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, was wird stattdessen benutzt. Zinn wäre natürlich eine Alternative, ist aber auch teurer.
Kennt jemand das Ersatzmaterial?


----------



## wulfy3 (9. August 2002)

Hi,
wemm ich mich recht entsinne, wird in Dänemark lediglich der Handel in der gewerbliche Import von Blei verboten.
Als Angler wirst Du also in Dänemark kein Blei, Bleipilker , Jigköpfe und ähnliches mehr kaufen können. Du darfst es aber für den Eigenbedarf weiterhin in Dänemark nutzen
Gruß Wulfy3 :q


----------



## Ossipeter (9. August 2002)

Als Tiegel oder Topf empfiehlt sich ein Gipsertopf aus Metall, mit Holzstiel, gibts bei uns in Bayern im Baumarkt, ist super wegen der Hitzeleitung. Da wird mit der Hammerleiste einen Ausgußschnabel drangeklopft. 
Zum Schmelzen ein Gasbunsenbrenner oder eine Elektrokocherplatte. Als Giesform für schwerere Bleie nehm ich auch die Aluzigarrenhülsen ode einfach Kupferrohrabfälle vom Spengler. Obenrein halte ich mit einer Telefonzange einen ganz billigen Angelwirbel bis das Teil voll ist und fertig.


----------



## magic.j (10. August 2002)

Hi, 

Eure Diskusion ist wirklich interessant,aber ich habe mal zwei Fragen,welches Material verwendet ihr?
Zweitens,hat jemand eine Adresse,von nem Laden,der Formen verkauft?

Mfg magic


----------



## magic.j (12. August 2002)

Hi Leute,

was kostet eigendlich 1 kg des Rohmaterials,dass ihr benutzt?


----------



## Ossipeter (12. August 2002)

Ich krieg die Wuchtgewichte von meinem Reifenhändler umsonst :q Muß aber erstmal durchsortieren und Schrott von gutem Material trennen.#6


----------



## M.Klein (12. August 2002)

*Blei schmelzen*

Hallo!

Ich schmelze mein Blei schon seid Jahren,auf einen Gaskocher.
Und bekomme den Nachschub von einem Dachdecker,der immer ein paar Bleirest rumliegen hat.
Mein Verbrauch ist sehr hoch ,da meine Frau und Tochter mitfischen.
Beim Gießen hilft mir der ein oder andere Freund,gemeinsam geht es besser und er freud sich auf diese Art und Weise an 
Bleigewichte zu kommen.


----------



## MaBe (22. August 2002)

@magic.j
Hi, schau mal bei Hakuma, die haben auch eine .de-Internetseite (hab gelesen direkte Links sind im Board nicht gern gesehen  ). Die haben sowohl Formen als auch Blei etc. im Angebot. Wenn du Blei aus einer anderen Quelle bekommen kannst ist es natürlich günstiger, aber dafür gabs hier ja schon einige Tips. Ich bekomme mein Blei von Bleimantelkabeln wie sie teilweise in der Industrie benutzt werden. Wie man sieht gibt es unzählige Quellen.

Hakuma bietet Antimon-haltige Legierungen an, diese sollen sich besser gießen lassen. Kennt jemand eine Quelle für Antimon?


----------



## wulfy3 (23. August 2002)

Hi MaBe,
Antimon ist mit hohem Anteil in Auswuchtbleien (die gibts in jedem Reifencenter für lau) enthalten. Ergibt ne gute Gießmischung, die zudem noch günstig ist. 
Gruß Wulfy


----------



## nashman1 (19. November 2005)

*AW: Blei schmelzen -> Womit?*

hallo zusammen,

zum schmelzen nehme ich einfach einen kleinen topf,gaskocher und eine kleine schöpfkelle aus edelstahl, ich erwärme erst das schmutzige blei um es von der schlacke zu befreien und gieße dann 150gr,200gr bleistücke,( der winter ist lang),so kann man sich ein guten vorrat für's jahr anlegen und nach bedarf seine bleie schnell gießen(bevorzuge 120gr und 170gr)....hochwertige formen und talkum sind ein muss um gute qualität zu erhalten !wenn man will kann man noch pulverfarbe verwenden(grün,sandfarbe),gerade bei sehr sauberen,flachen gewässern sehr sinnvoll....

viel spass
nashman


----------



## nashman1 (19. November 2005)

*AW: Blei schmelzen -> Womit?*



			
				magic.j schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Eure Diskusion ist wirklich interessant,aber ich habe mal zwei Fragen,welches Material verwendet ihr?
> Zweitens,hat jemand eine Adresse,von nem Laden,der Formen verkauft?
> ...



hi magic

schau hier mal nach www.bleigussformen.de

gruss nashman


----------



## AAlfänger (19. November 2005)

*AW: Blei schmelzen -> Womit?*

#h Hallo magic.j
Schau mal im Internet unter www.Gussformen.de dort fiindest du meiner
Meinung nach die günstigsten und auch besten Formen. Ich benutze die
selber auch. Zum Gießen habe Ich mir aus Nirorohr einen kleinen Topf ge-
macht in dem ich das Blei mit einem Gaslötbrenner erhitze. Das klappt prima.
So ein Ofen gehört glaube ich in die Rubrik ( Was man nicht braucht, dem
Verkäufer aber nützt)
Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## Rumpelrudi (19. November 2005)

*AW: Blei schmelzen -> Womit?*

Als Brandungsangler gieße ich auch selber, weil oft die Standardgrößen zu leicht oder zu  schwer sind.
Die Formen habe ich zweiteilig aus Stahl auf der Drehbank gefertigt. Am Einfüllpunkt müssen lediglich zwei Löcher gebohrt werden, damit beim Füllen die Luft entweichen kann. Getrennt wird die Form mit der Rohrzange.
Nehme zum Schmelzen auch eine Niro-Schüssel mit Gießnase und stabilem Griff. Erhitzt auf einem Campingkocher.
Barren auf Vorrat gieße ich auch.
Ein Tipp nebenbei. Wenn das Bleigewicht auch eine Lockwirkung haben soll, gebe ich ein wenig Zinn in die Schmelzschüssel. Das macht ein Blei daurhaft blank.:m


----------



## addy123 (23. November 2005)

*AW: Blei schmelzen -> Womit?*

@Mac Gill
Schau doch mal in diesen Thread, wurde auch schon einiges diskutiert und den Ofen siehst Du auch.#6 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=942492&posted=1#post942492

@Rumpelrudi
So liest man sich wieder!:m  |supergri


----------



## Carissma (29. November 2005)

*AW: Blei schmelzen -> Womit?*

Gasherd,dose mit nase Fertig!!!!!


----------



## sumo-carp (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blei schmelzen -> Womit?*

hallo!
hat von euch eigentlich schon mal jemand versucht das blei auf einem alten grill zum schmelzen zu bringen? müsste doch billiger kommen als mit gas?!
ich hatte auch zwei herdplatten...die haben aber nie die benötigte temperatur hergebracht...


----------



## barta (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blei schmelzen -> Womit?*

und jetzt im winter ist das mit gas sowieso sonne sache, wenn mans draußen macht...da will der gaskocher nämlich nicht wirklich


----------



## arno (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blei schmelzen -> Womit?*

Moin!
Man kann auch auf den Trödelmarkt gehen und sich ne alte Elektrokochplatte holen!
Keine Gasprobleme , keine Holzkohlenprobleme solange die Strohmrechnung bezahlt wird!


----------



## bastelberg (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blei schmelzen -> Womit?*

Hi,
habe auch so einen elekrtischen Schmelzer. Ist für kleine Sachen, wie Grundbleie nicht schlecht, aber zum Pilker giessen ungeeignet. Hat zu geringe Fassung und die Öffnung ist zu klein, da man die Pilkerform zügig ausgiessen muß, um ein gutes Ergebnis zu erzielen.
Gruß Bastelberg


----------

